# Top 3 smallie baits...?



## The Tator Tot

Would love to hear from any of you your top 3 Smallmouth Bass baits...no particular order.

1.) 4" twister with 1/8oz long shank Gamakatsu jig head.
2.) Pop-R, with O-Ring attached to eye so I can "walk the dog"
3.) Spinner bait, Terminator

I'm just interested in how everybody else fishes for this awesome fish and maybe I can incorporate it into my fishing.

Thanks. John.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Suspending Jerkbait
Chartruese Bladed Willowleaf SB
Rico Popper


bonus: Black buzzbait and Tubes


----------



## The Tator Tot

Whats a Rico all about? I don't think I've ever heard of it.


----------



## Bad Bub

The Tator Tot said:


> Whats a Rico all about? I don't think I've ever heard of it.


Kinda like a pop-r, but much more refined. Different shape for the mouth that gives it more of a spitting action than a pop. Smallies seem to prefer the spit to the pop or "bloop" of a typical popper. It's a staple lure on the Ohio River.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## robertj298

#1 tube jig
#2. zara spook
#3. TD minnow jerk bait


----------



## gerb

black buzzbait
pop-r
rebel craw

....granted, those are probably the only 3 i even tried


----------



## streamstalker

1. White Spinnerbait
2. Mepps Aglia #3 rainbow blade with squirrel tail dressing or the same size Mepps Streamer in the emerald shiner pattern
3. Bitsy Bug tipped with Smallie Beaver--pumpkin, chartreuse laminate

Just about any popper...I don't care if it spits, bloops, or pukes.


----------



## allbraid

Rebel craw
Rapala minnow
black spinnerbait

Best smallmouth day in Ohio on a small river, 88 smallmouth all on rebel craw
Best smallmouth day in WV on the New River 150+ smallmouth on rebel craws
Biggest River smallmouth 21 inches on a Rebel craw (Ohio small river)

Starting to think Im in a rut


----------



## tadluvadd

1.zara spook puppy 2.joes fly 3.suspending minnow jerk bait


----------



## dstiner86

My three go toos for nailing smallies in the river are:
Black/dark blue buzzbait 
Any top water frog 
(love the way they hit the top water baits had one break water about 20 feet from my buzz and i watched it all the way until BAM engulfed it like it was its last meal)
and my top overall..
Any spinner paired with a 3" gulp minnow (smelt).. smack those instead of the grub thing from a Johnson beetle spin and i can almost guarantee any smallie in that areas gonna hit it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker

allbraid said:


> Rebel craw
> Rapala minnow
> black spinnerbait
> 
> Best smallmouth day in Ohio on a small river, 88 smallmouth all on rebel craw
> Best smallmouth day in WV on the New River 150+ smallmouth on rebel craws
> Biggest River smallmouth 21 inches on a Rebel craw (Ohio small river)
> 
> Starting to think Im in a rut


The right rut took the Conestoga wagons all the way to California!

Got to say that as far as craw cranks go, I prefer the old Luhr Jensen Klawdad...WHICH THEY DISCONTINUED I have picked up a few on Ebay recently.


----------



## OnTheFly

Spinning
1. Tube 
2. Jointed rapala 
3. Good ol 3" grub 

Fly
1. Near nuff cray 
2. Pencil popper minnow
3. Swimming hellgrammite nymph


----------



## Mushijobah

1. 3" white twister/swimbait, 1/8oz long shank jighead.
2. Rapala x-rap (2 hook)
3. White spinna bait


----------



## gerb

dstiner86 said:


> My three go toos for nailing smallies in the river are:
> Black/dark blue buzzbait
> Any top water frog
> (love the way they hit the top water baits had one break water about 20 feet from my buzz and i watched it all the way until BAM engulfed it like it was its last meal)
> and my top overall..
> Any spinner paired with a 3" gulp minnow (smelt).. smack those instead of the grub thing from a Johnson beetle spin and i can almost guarantee any smallie in that areas gonna hit it
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


based on their topwater action...i could see a floating frog being very successful.


----------



## Namlot79

1.) Rebal Craw
2.) Jointed Rapala
3.) 6" Purple worm with white stripe (long story behind this one but it works)


----------



## streamstalker

Namlot79 said:


> 3.) 6" Purple worm with white stripe (long story behind this one but it works)


The old 4" Berkely Finesse Power Worms with the sickle tail in junebug color were a goto for me for many years...UNTIL THEY WERE DISCONTINUED. I also loved their 3" Powercraws in pumpkin/chartreuse...UNTIL THEY WERE DISCONTINUED. I recently picked up a few packs of those on Ebay.


----------



## dstiner86

gerb said:


> based on their topwater action...i could see a floating frog being very successful.


Very successful in the rivers I've been in.. And perfect for any thick moss or grass covered area.. And hell even if your not landing them that explosive strike is enough to excite!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Robalo R200

Small rebel craw cranked slow
Small shallow rapala-black-silver
Mepps Black Fury


----------



## Bubbagon

For me its gonna greatly depend on whether we're talking best smallie baits right now, or when the fishig is popping.

Right now I'd force myself to throw:
Hair jigs
JigNPig or tube
Suspending jerkbait
None of which, except the tube, do I enjoy throwing.

When it's popping in summer:
I ALWAYS have a big old spinnerbait on
Tube
5" fluke or 5" grub

Spring and Fall I'll mix in some crankbaits and buzzbaits and I'll change my fluke color to peeeenk.


----------



## koonzie99

3" white twister
rebel craw
buzzbait
Im stocked up on all 3 ready to start chasing them aging.


----------



## allbraid

Yes, white twister....Awesome do it all lure, catches everything fresh and salt water


----------



## Specktur

Quite a variety of baits. I mainly wade in the Scioto and Olentangy in north Columbus.
1. Best bait by far for both numbers and size was a 5" senko or yum worm in baby bass (spring), green pumpkin or watermelon, and green pumpkin with chartreuse tip, wacky rigged.
2. Second best, as far as numbers, was Blue Fox Vibrax Bullet in black.
3. Third was Rapala jointed minnow.


----------



## crittergitter

I don't really have a wide variety of presentations that I excel at. Here's my list:

1. Chartreuse spinnerbait.
2. Mepps Algia 1/6 with brown trout painted blade.
3. Rapala Xrap Sz 8 in clown

Honorable mention: Zulu(they don't really work though so don't buy them). 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## debard

1. YUM Craw Papi texas rigged or on a jig head
2. Storm Chug Bug
3. Big Joshy Swaggin Craw

I fish for smallies almost exclusively in shallow, wadable creeks.


----------



## JimmyMac

1. Live softcraws from wholesale bait 
2. Rebel craw
3. Shad rap


----------



## Deazl666

Warden's Rooster tail, 1/16 to 1/8 
Joe's flies
Tubes


----------



## The Tator Tot

I appreciate all of the responses. The main thing that sticks out to me is the multiple lures that each person uses. I haven't found one instance in all of your lures that you all listed where any 2 of you were the same in the 3 choices.

This should stand as a testament that being versatile will put more fish in the boat. Often we tend to stick with our "comfort" lures, and they do put fish in the boat, but if we just stick with our "comfort" lures we are short-changing ourselves by leaving fish in the water.

There is no one "magic" lure(s) that will put fish in the boat every time...no such animal. So unless we "force" ourselves to get out of our comfort zone we will never reach the level of fishing prowness we so desire to reach.

I don't just say the following, but I live it on the water...One dimensional fishing gives you one dimensional results...leaving fish in the water.

The whole Idea for me concerning fishing is catching fish. Yes, I love the float and the peacefullness of being on the water, but the number one reason I'm on the water is to catch fish. 

Alot of times as "men" we let our man-pride get in the way of fishing. Most of us don't like being shown up or being told how to fish...and that's a shame because those who won't take suggestions or change their technique(s) are just ensuring that they won't catch as many fish as they could. I understand the "why" of this because I can attest as to how difficult it is "mentally" to throw something new until you master it. I can also attest that when I make a conscious choice to try something new it inevitably makes me a better fisherman, although it may take awhile to master it.

Many times we go out and throw the same group of lures we always throw and it we don't catch anything we use the excuse that "the fish just were'nt biting"....rubbish.

There is no such thing as the fish ain't bitin'...I (we) just haven't figured out what they're biting on....YET.

I will be incorporating several of your lure choices into my fishing techniques this coming year. I'm very confident in my fishing ability and I catch fish just about every time I go. However, by seeing the wide variety of choices listed by all of you, I see that I am short-changing myself, and using a few "new" techniques this year will put even more fish in the boat.

Thanks for all the info guys. John.


----------



## MDBuckeye

Scioto / Olentangy: 
5" Senko
Bomber 2A crawdad or firetiger
White spinnerbait

I want to try and chase some bronzebacks on Alum and some of the other local reservoirs this season so I may go to the drop shot, tube, and deep crank.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Do I even have to say it? 

I disagree with one lure year round. You can fish each season different, if you have confidence and fish where the fish are, you'll catch fish. You can burn a spinner in cold cold water, if the fish is active you can catch it. Granted you slow down and hammer an area with small tube you might catch more, but where's the fun in that? 


Spring_ spinner and sub walk
Summer_ spinner buzzbait
Fall_ spinner buzzbait large stickbait
Winter_ pool tourney's

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobbyblitzcreek

5in grub with twister tail(various colors)
Rebel floating hellgrammite 
Rebel crick hopper 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

The Tator Tot said:


> I appreciate all of the responses. The main thing that sticks out to me is the multiple lures that each person uses. I haven't found one instance in all of your lures that you all listed where any 2 of you were the same in the 3 choices.
> 
> This should stand as a testament that being versatile will put more fish in the boat. Often we tend to stick with our "comfort" lures, and they do put fish in the boat, but if we just stick with our "comfort" lures we are short-changing ourselves by leaving fish in the water.
> 
> There is no one "magic" lure(s) that will put fish in the boat every time...no such animal. So unless we "force" ourselves to get out of our comfort zone we will never reach the level of fishing prowness we so desire to reach.
> 
> I don't just say the following, but I live it on the water...One dimensional fishing gives you one dimensional results...leaving fish in the water.
> 
> The whole Idea for me concerning fishing is catching fish. Yes, I love the float and the peacefullness of being on the water, but the number one reason I'm on the water is to catch fish.
> 
> Alot of times as "men" we let our man-pride get in the way of fishing. Most of us don't like being shown up or being told how to fish...and that's a shame because those who won't take suggestions or change their technique(s) are just ensuring that they won't catch as many fish as they could. I understand the "why" of this because I can attest as to how difficult it is "mentally" to throw something new until you master it. I can also attest that when I make a conscious choice to try something new it inevitably makes me a better fisherman, although it may take awhile to master it.
> 
> Many times we go out and throw the same group of lures we always throw and it we don't catch anything we use the excuse that "the fish just were'nt biting"....rubbish.
> 
> There is no such thing as the fish ain't bitin'...I (we) just haven't figured out what they're biting on....YET.
> 
> I will be incorporating several of your lure choices into my fishing techniques this coming year. I'm very confident in my fishing ability and I catch fish just about every time I go. However, by seeing the wide variety of choices listed by all of you, I see that I am short-changing myself, and using a few "new" techniques this year will put even more fish in the boat.
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys. John.


I'll make it easy for ya!
1. Keitech Swing Impact
2. Keitech Swing Impact Fat
3. Keitech Easy Shiner


----------



## pplulu

1. tube
2. senko
3. rapala


----------



## fishhogg

4" tube
Jerkbait
Rattle-tot for trolling


----------



## USMC_Galloway

1 . spinnerbait 
2. rapala J-SR
3. spinnerbait

My eyes were opened last year to the the amazing black grub and am a firm believer of it now thanks to some of the guys on here. When you have 6-10 miles.of water to cover there is just nothing else that allows you to cover water,hit the hard spots and get into the nidie gritty and come out clean or with a fish. As for.switching it up i am a firm believer in confidence plays a huge roll in your ability to catch fish on a lure. I am not opposed to switching bits up but if it isn't broke ,well you know.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## todd61

1.small bomber
2.rebel wee craw
3.white rooster tail


----------



## Ronnie Mund

ronnie munds favorite baits for the smallies: 
Old school white twister tail on 1/8 oz hook set up.
Jig and Pig
Powerworm texas rigged (purple or brown)


----------



## catmando

I use just about everything that has been posted, but if things get tough and I need to get distance between me and the bass I'll put on a johnson sprite spoon with the little red plastic thing on the back.


----------



## gibson330usa

Green pumpkin tube
Rebel craw
Rebel minnow

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Tator Tot

STUCK AT HOME...I'm not completely sure what you are exactly getting at. Maybe I'm a little slow but I read your response a few times. I think the jist of what you're saying is 1 lure can catch fish year round...???...such as your "spinnerbait"... 

Am I close on this? I will wait for your response and then we can go from there.


----------



## Ronnie Mund

The Tator Tot said:


> STUCK AT HOME...I'm not completely sure what you are exactly getting at. Maybe I'm a little slow but I read your response a few times. I think the jist of what you're saying is 1 lure can catch fish year round...???...such as your "spinnerbait"...
> 
> Am I close on this? I will wait for your response and then we can go from there.


I think his post is based off of two points IMO. 1) Knowing where the fish are. 2) Having confidence in your lure set up.

baits don't really matter if you don't know how to work them correctly or know where the fish are. What works for one angler might not work for the next. So confidence in your lure skills and knowing where the fish located/activity levels/depth during a season can make the difference between getting skunked and having a good day. Also lure preference is like blue jeans. Everyone has their favorites

but i don't know. I really didn't get it either, thus is why I put my two cents in


----------



## The Tator Tot

Appreciate your opinion Ronnie Mund. I will save my opinion until I hear from the source...stay tuned.


----------



## jiggin'fool

well I love whatever those freaky fish are biting on... im not bias.... but if i could only take 3 lures with me it would be:
x-rap xr8 color dpending on water clarity(only bait i have ever had multiple 100 fish days!!)
smaller black buzzbait
4in. or 5in green pumpkin stick worm wacky rigged
and that would mostly be river fishing.... lure selection might change on lakes


----------



## Bubbagon

Stucky and I have a love affair with the spinnerbait. I'm in the same camp, I think one COULD catch fish on the same bait all year round, when worked properly. I don't know why you'd do it, but you certainly can.

IF I had to fish with one bait all year, in order of preference:

Tube
Spinnabait
4" grub

All of those baits can cover the water column from top to bottom, can be bounced off the bottom or screamed across the top, all based on how they are rigged and imparted action.

And Ronnie Mund can't fish his deek out of his watch pocket, so pay no mind. Hey, Ben!


----------



## Ronnie Mund

I agree with bubbagon 100% jones. I'm a firm believer it's best to use a bait that can be thrown in the whole column. You never know how the fish are going to react one day to the next. Conditions in ohio are crazy too, that always comes into play as well


----------



## rustyfish

I'm shocked to see that only one person said crayfish (live bait). I understand bass fishing is lure fishing for the most part but I figured a few people would toss out live bait options. I come across lots of smallies while catching bait in creeks (no I Dont keep them for bait) I can usually catch them on worms and rarely fail to catch them when I dig a crayfish out of the rocks. This is mostly but not always while sight fishing, live bait may be less noticeable in deeper, darker, or faster water. 

So why don't more people use live bait. Is it boring, cheating, or is it harder.
I plan to fish for smallies a lot more this year out of the kayak and I plan to always have crayfish and worms with me. The only artificial bait I use much are Wordens rooster tails.

Live Crayfish
Live worms
Rooster tail


----------



## USMC_Galloway

I for one like to feel I tricked the fish into biting my lure. I know its just in my head, but I feel I presented that lure just the right way and mimicked nature enough to get a 10-15 year old fish to bite. Whereas with live bait, meh it is what it is, to each their own. Its a game when you are using a lure, and sometimes you win and sometimes you lose. 

Another factor for me is when using live bait I feel the risk of gut hooking the fish is increased quite a bit. River smallie guys arent nearly as bad as muskie fellas, but trying to C/R the limited amount of fish in the creeks is pretty important to some.


----------



## The Tator Tot

Again, thanks for the comments. As for the live bait issue, I don't fish live bait ever...to ME, and I reiterate to ME, fishing with live bait is cheating. Anyone can catch fish on live bait...I just choose not too, partially due to bad hooks or kill hooks 'cuz they whoofed it down but mainly due to I enjoy the challenge of trying to outwit the fish with something that isn't real. If you use live bait that's your choice and I don't look down on you at all.

As for this 1 lure rubbish I'm hearing on here...I would LOVE to hear the reaction from a KVD or Bill Dance or Al Lindner about the statement that 1 bait can be used year round and still catch fish. RUBBISH. DREAM WORLD. I stick to my original statement about this "no such animal".

If you stick to 1 lure or "one dimensional fishing" then you WILL get "one dimensional results". Keep believing the lie and that will attest to the fish you are leaving in the water. A prime example of "man-pride" getn in the way of "common sense".

Just about every time I go fishing I switch up and the results are clear...I RARELY get skunked and I mean RARELY and I put many fish in the boat.

And to hear something to the effect of "maybe you can throw a tube in there after a spinnerbait is used, and catch some fish...but what fun is that?", well that completely contradicts what fishing is all about, at least to me, and that's CATCHING fish and I can't understand how catching more fish wouldn't be fun.

Keep throwin' that spinnerbait and stay in your comfort level's of that bait, that's fine, but understand you will NEVER attain the fishing level of success you would if you started fishing out of your comfort zone.

Utter and complete rubbish.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Lol, whatever...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome

Maybe you need to learn one bait a little better

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Tator Tot

I tell you what Stuckathome...as soon as my health get's me to the point of being able to fish this year I have no problem in hittn' the water with ya. Feel free to throw that spinnerbait the entire time and I will fish "switchn' up" style and we will find out what you've got. Anytime. Anywhere.


----------



## claytonhaske

Out of all the lures on this thread, i havent seen any lipless crankbaits/trap-baits......i have pretty good success on them. But my top 3 are 
1. Ssr7
2. 3 inch twister tail in any hot/loud color with varying weight jig heads.
3. Trap style bait. (Homemade)


----------



## StuckAtHome

Always up for a float. Be careful what you wish for,jk, I'm a very competitive person

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Tator Tot

If you're competative I can see we will get along just fine.


----------



## USMC_Galloway

StuckAtHome said:


> Always up for a float. Be careful what you wish for,jk, I'm a very competitive person
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I can think of an event on 8/17 where all of this can be solved


----------



## The Tator Tot

Please do tell...


----------



## streamstalker

The Tator Tot said:


> If you're competative I can see we will get along just fine.


LOL....I have fished with both of you....yeah, competitive. 

Yeah, that's right Larry. On 8/17 I'm gonna show all y'all.

John, we can't talk about it here or they'll move this thread to the Tournament forum  ...like they did the thread about the tournament.


----------



## Shad Rap

Why tell?...with 74 posts u already seem to know everything...were u the guy in the 20 foot ranger boat using his spinning reel upside down?..yer first mistake is underestimating someone...now thats rubbish.


----------



## The Tator Tot

Gotcha streamstalker...and Shad Rap (which is one of my favorite cranks), you obviously have me confused with someone else...I kayak fish only.


----------



## Mr. A

Intimidator said:


> I'll make it easy for ya!
> 1. Keitech Swing Impact
> 2. Keitech Swing Impact Fat
> 3. Keitech Easy Shiner


Shhhh! I wasn't gonna advertize those bub! LOL

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Bad Bub

claytonhaske said:


> Out of all the lures on this thread, i havent seen any lipless crankbaits/trap-baits......i have pretty good success on them. But my top 3 are
> 1. Ssr7
> 2. 3 inch twister tail in any hot/loud color with varying weight jig heads.
> 3. Trap style bait. (Homemade)


The xcaliber xr25 is up there on my fall fishing list, i just believe there are too many other baits that will out perform it during the rest of the year. In the fall..... GAME CHANGER!!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83

The Tator Tot said:


> As for this 1 lure rubbish I'm hearing on here...I would LOVE to hear the reaction from a KVD or Bill Dance or Al Lindner about the statement that 1 bait can be used year round and still catch fish. RUBBISH. DREAM WORLD. I stick to my original statement about this "no such animal".
> 
> .


I've actually heard, read, and/or seen all 3 of them along with Mike Iaconelli, Hank Parker, and Denny Brauer say that a jig will consistently catch fish all year round. 

I've had the pleasure of meeting Jimmy Houston in person and he told me he can catch fish all year round with a spinnerbait. 

There are certain lures that are very versatile and if one can learn all the ins and outs of it, it can produce bites in just about any conditions. 

As for the topic of this thread....

I stay very basic when fishing for river smallies...
1) Jig 
2) Tube
3) Grub


----------



## Bubbagon

The Tator Tot said:


> Again, thanks for the comments. As for the live bait issue, I don't fish live bait ever...to ME, and I reiterate to ME, fishing with live bait is cheating. Anyone can catch fish on live bait...I just choose not too, partially due to bad hooks or kill hooks 'cuz they whoofed it down but mainly due to I enjoy the challenge of trying to outwit the fish with something that isn't real. If you use live bait that's your choice and I don't look down on you at all.
> 
> As for this 1 lure rubbish I'm hearing on here...I would LOVE to hear the reaction from a KVD or Bill Dance or Al Lindner about the statement that 1 bait can be used year round and still catch fish. RUBBISH. DREAM WORLD. I stick to my original statement about this "no such animal".
> 
> If you stick to 1 lure or "one dimensional fishing" then you WILL get "one dimensional results". Keep believing the lie and that will attest to the fish you are leaving in the water. A prime example of "man-pride" getn in the way of "common sense".
> 
> Just about every time I go fishing I switch up and the results are clear...I RARELY get skunked and I mean RARELY and I put many fish in the boat.
> 
> And to hear something to the effect of "maybe you can throw a tube in there after a spinnerbait is used, and catch some fish...but what fun is that?", well that completely contradicts what fishing is all about, at least to me, and that's CATCHING fish and I can't understand how catching more fish wouldn't be fun.
> 
> Keep throwin' that spinnerbait and stay in your comfort level's of that bait, that's fine, but understand you will NEVER attain the fishing level of success you would if you started fishing out of your comfort zone.
> 
> Utter and complete rubbish.


Easy with the all caps, bro. Reread things. No one is saying that you should use one bait all year round, or that only they only throw one bait. We're saying you CAN catch fish on one bait all year long. And a spinnerbait is one of those unique baits that will catch fish when they're looking down, looking up, active, not active. It just is. It's not the only bait, but one that when refined, you can catch fish all year round.
I've heard many pros speak about the ability to work one bait in a way that it would catch fish almost anywhere, any time of the year. And I believe them.
Oh, and my money's on Stucky. He throws a bait that consistantly catches big fish, he knows where to throw it, and he throws more casts per hour as anyone I fish with.

Bubbagon ShoutOut - Mid May


----------



## Deazl666

rustyfish said:


> I'm shocked to see that only one person said crayfish (live bait). I understand bass fishing is lure fishing for the most part but I figured a few people would toss out live bait options. I come across lots of smallies while catching bait in creeks (no I Dont keep them for bait) I can usually catch them on worms and rarely fail to catch them when I dig a crayfish out of the rocks. This is mostly but not always while sight fishing, live bait may be less noticeable in deeper, darker, or faster water.
> 
> So why don't more people use live bait. Is it boring, cheating, or is it harder.
> I plan to fish for smallies a lot more this year out of the kayak and I plan to always have crayfish and worms with me. The only artificial bait I use much are Wordens rooster tails.
> 
> Live Crayfish
> Live worms
> Rooster tail


I fish with live craws. "Lure" came to mind when I saw "bait" in the thread title, which could be my dyslexia getting the better of me. In my experience, live bait results in bigger fish, and a wider variety of fish. For instance, I rarely catch cats when I'm using artificials for smallies, but with live craws another F.O. channel is always around the corner. Last year I landed a huge redhorse sucker on a craw, which might have been the best fight of the year. It can definitely spoil you though.


----------



## fredg53

Whacky rig a senko or dinger any time any condition nuff said 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverWader

I only fish the Hocking for Smallies, but My top 3 are:

1. Shallow Shad Rap (ssr5)

2. Bitsy Bug with Zoom Super Chunk
3. Rebel Wee Craw


----------



## BigTripp

1. Rebel Craw
2. Small White Spinner Bait
3. Small floating rapala


----------



## crittergitter

On rivers, many of us have adopted a fishing style. 95% I am not going to sit on one blow down trying to get 1 fish to bite a tube or a jig or a whacky worm. I run and gun seeking aggressive fish. Sure if I slowed down and pounded some spots I might pick up a couple more fish, but not always. Fish are not always biting, but somewhere on the water you're fishing one will. I'm after the biters and reactors. It's a much more affective way to catch them. I hate force feeding fish which what I feel like when fishing jigs. A spinnerbait covers water, can be thrown right up into cover and often produces reaction bites. It's tough to beat! It's also a relatively snag free bait. I like xraps, shad raps and craw cranks too, but those pesky treble hooks can be real problematic on creeks and rivers. 

Stuckie is tough to out fish most days. I could maybe do it if I could somehow manage to stay in front of him for an entire float. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Grub
minnow plug
hair jig

I wade small rivers, throw an inline spinner and a pop-r in there too and you would have 95% of my smalljaws fishing covered pretty well.


----------



## moto

fredg53 said:


> Whacky rig a senko or dinger any time any condition nuff said
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This is what I use it's like crack for smallies. I tend to stick with the darker colors. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Guest

I fish a lot of rivers and for that I love to throw........

*1>* Pink jig head w/ white twister tail.......sometimes I add a small beetle spin spinner

*2>* Strike King Bitsy bug jig w/ craw trailer

*3>* Gary Yamamoto cut tail worm on finesse jig or Texas rigged with no weight

I also fish lakes a fair amount and my top three are.......

*1> *Drop shot w/ Yamamoto worm, Gulp rainbow shad, Gulp leach

*2>* Tubes of all sorts......watermelon with purple or red flakes is my favorite!

*3>* Bomber crankbaits....deep divers even if relatively shallow.....chartreuse and white.


----------



## Bowhunter57

1. Rebel Crawfish. (Natural color and Brown/Orange color)
2. Rebel Wee Crawfish. (Same as above)
3. Toss up between the Rebel Minnow, both sizes (Blue and Chrome) and the Strike King Bitsy Minnow (Shad).

Bowhunter57


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Rebel wee craw.
Rapala original minnow.
Black Jitterbug at night.


----------



## streamstalker

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Black Jitterbug at night.



I have had some of my best experiences at twilight in summer with a black jitterbug.


----------



## Bigjaxs

1. Skitter pop black & silver or gold
2. Mini buzz bait char & white or just white
3. Norman tiny n crank white & gray with glitter


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86

By the looks of it i need to pick up a rebel craw after work monday. Seems to be on a lot of top threes

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scappy193

1)scrounger w/ plastic jerk bait trailer
2) bitsy bug power grub trailer
3)pop-r

anyone have one of these? If so, i'll buy your entire stock. used to be the only thing i used. now, discontinued . for now, this is my last one and has been retired. best creek smallie lure ever!


----------



## shroomhunter

#1


----------



## Big Joshy

If we are talking creeks...I cant pick just 3 so here are the 6 baits I use in no particular order except the buzzbait is best for quality size fish.

1. Cheap Wallmart type 1/8 oz black or white buzzbait with squeaky blade
2. Craw Swimbait - Green Pumpkin
3. 4 inch senko - Black
4. Rapala Skitterpop - frog or black and silver
5. Flatrap - Clown
6. Minnow Swimbait - Chartreuse


----------



## Big Joshy

hey shroom what is that Bait?


----------



## dre

1. Nothing beats Warrior Baits black buzzbait with gold blade and clacker. 30+ smallies during summer nights can't wait!
2. Green Pumpkin Zoom Fluke
3. White spinnerbait


----------



## Bubbagon

dre said:


> 1. Nothing beats Warrior Baits black buzzbait with gold blade and clacker. 30+ smallies during summer nights can't wait!
> 2. Green Pumpkin Zoom Fluke
> 3. White spinnerbait


That's a really good list!


----------



## streamstalker

scappy193 said:


> anyone have one of these? If so, i'll buy your entire stock. used to be the only thing i used. now, discontinued . for now, this is my last one and has been retired. best creek smallie lure ever!
> View attachment 70206


That pattern is called _muddler_. I saw some of those on Ebay the other day and thought how perfect they looked for your favorite creek!. I'm glad to hear you like them so much because I picked up a few and am waiting for them to arrive. They are a bit different though because they are called _Team Eskos_ and look a little fatter at the head and have the same kind of lip as on the Shallow Shad Rap. Supposedly they were never sold in the US. There are more for sale there, but as they are discontinued, you better get ready for the price. These winter months have me on a tackle buying binge.

Hey, Joshy, I just found out the other day that I work with your mom because she was talking to me about the new fishing club at our school. She got to talking about OGF and your business and I told her that I had bought some of your swimbaits and caught quite a few smallies on them. I was doing a presentation on creek smallies to the kids the other day and I made sure I had some pictures of your swimbaits in the presentation.


----------



## shroomhunter

Big Joshy said:


> hey shroom what is that Bait?


They are made by a friend of mine from Hartville, Ohio. They are very well known in NE Ohio and in the Ohio River area, they are called Whiteys in KY.
There are more pics in my gallery if you want to see them, I think Sim might have one. I'll get one to you, it wont be that color as I am out of that one but I'll pick you a good one.


----------



## snuff

Like what u enjoy & enjoy what u like. For me, I'm a cheeter. If u enjoy catching along with the fishing I use a live bait that will outcatch any artificial bait going at least 5 or even 10 to 1. This is my choise on local streams even though I use artificial at Lake ST. Clair. Have caught 1000's & 1000"s of smallies over the years. Also have gotten into saugeyes using nothing but artificial and am having great success.

Snuff


----------



## Govbarney

1) Original Rapala floating minnow, in the original black and silver color. Warmer the water bigger the bait.
2) White buzz bait chartusse trailer. 
3) pearl Big Joshy Swim, 2.75


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MickeyJ

1-tube
2-jerk bait
3-Senko


----------



## Big Joshy

Yeah Stream Stalker She told me about that. Small world!

Shroom I do remember you telling me about those baits last time we spoke. They look like a short bagleys bang-o-lure.


----------



## OnTheFly

I should have added big joshy's to my list too. I abused the hell out em this year, probably caught as many smallies on em as my precious tubes. Your swaggin craws are great too. 2.75 slush seemed to slay for me.


----------



## scappy193

streamstalker said:


> That pattern is called _muddler_. I saw some of those on Ebay the other day and thought how perfect they looked for your favorite creek!. I'm glad to hear you like them so much because I picked up a few and am waiting for them to arrive. They are a bit different though because they are called _Team Eskos_ and look a little fatter at the head and have the same kind of lip as on the Shallow Shad Rap. Supposedly they were never sold in the US. There are more for sale there, but as they are discontinued, you better get ready for the price. These winter months have me on a tackle buying binge.


thanks for the heads up on that bait. i'll have to check that out. the only place i ever found the one i got was at dicks. it was an hj-8 goby. i bought them every chance i had and one day they weren't there. i used to kill'em with that lure. that's ok though, the scrounger is a great replacement.


----------



## Britam05

My Top 3

Rebel Craw

pop-R

Can not narrow #3 down so I will be as so brave as to simply say----- Soft Plastic- pending on conditions and seasonal patterns


----------



## shroomhunter

Big Joshy said:


> Yeah Stream Stalker She told me about that. Small world!
> 
> Shroom I do remember you telling me about those baits last time we spoke. They look like a short bagleys bang-o-lure.


Josh, that is the best description for them, they are a balsa floater and have a prop on the back. These are fished with a twitch of the wrist. Topwater dosn't always produce but I sure love it when it does, nothing like a Smallie hitting topwater, I'll take a Largemouth too but that's for another thread.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

White buzzbait

Pearl Fluke

Dark colored tube

I also like Big Joshy swims, but I go through them quickly.

Never seam to get a really consistent spinnerbait bite going. It seems like a higher water bait. I probably don't stick with it as long as I should.


----------



## FL-boy

First is a Rebel Craw by far, then a tie between a Pearl super Fluke and a good ol' white buck tail jig!


----------



## streamstalker

Mr. Basskisser doesn't make many appearances here. PAY ATTENTION WHEN HE DOES.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Critter got it right, fish for active fish. Now if I'm wading, pond fishing, or limited in the yak by being by myself, I might throw slower stuff and target fish that won't hit a reaction bait, but not very often. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666

Mr. Basskisser said:


> White buzzbait
> 
> Pearl Fluke
> 
> Dark colored tube
> 
> I also like Big Joshy swims, but I go through them quickly.
> 
> Never seam to get a really consistent spinnerbait bite going. It seems like a higher water bait. I probably don't stick with it as long as I should.


I stick with it too long, which is my problem. Tim Holschlag (guide out of Minnesota) suspects individual smallies learn to stay away from spinnerbaits...


----------



## Bubbagon

All of Holschlag's books are worth the read.


----------



## Shaun69007

In line spinner with a crome body and red skirt
White bellied popper
cant beat the ol' Red Rebel Craw.


----------



## streamstalker

Deazl666 said:


> Tim Holschlag (guide out of Minnesota) suspects individual smallies learn to stay away from spinnerbaits...


Uh-Oh...We educated a lot of smallies last year.


----------



## StuckAtHome

What gets me is after someone fishes with me and my friends throwing the spinners, they see the light and start throwing the same. The big problem why they don't catch near as many is they don't cast it by the fish, most of the time if you can't hit within inches of the bank, every stinking cast, nothing, zero. Then next most important is get the blades moving the microsecond it hits the water, also if you watch us cast, the bait enters the water without a huge splash, bait casting a must. I can put 3 casts in against a spinning reel, think about that, I'm covering 3 times the water, my odds go way up. The guys not used to this fishing end up switching back because they won't catch much.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666

I think that is one thing I can say that I'm pretty good at, dropping a spinner exactly where I need it to be...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666

Ignore bad post


----------



## rayscott

1. Secret custom color custom made 4" Cabin Creek Tube
2. Secret color 6" Cabin Creek lizard
3. Secret homemade 1/8 oz flippin jig I make myself


----------



## StuckAtHome

I think I have a secret bait I'm going to try this year, not used very much or talked about, but I'm going to try to work on making it just as good as the way I fish the spinner. Going to be a learning curve to be sure but I believe it should work, the hard part will be not switching back to the spinner, lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rayscott

To me that is a real fisherman. finds what works for him. Experiments with new bait, tweaks them a little and finds what works for him. 

The point in my previous post is, what works for me. I smallmouth fish the Ohio River. I have about 4 or 5 goto baits. I can usually catch some decent smallies. But what I use and my methods may not work for other people. But, usually my boat partners always use my methods and baits in the future and do well.


----------



## jigfisher

1-stupid tube
2-jerk bait
3-pop r


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

streamstalker said:


> Mr. Basskisser doesn't make many appearances here. PAY ATTENTION WHEN HE DOES.


Yea, I've kind of turned into a lurker. Maybe I'll chime in a little more often.


----------



## BigFish614

1. KVD rodent
2. Rebel craw
3. Pop-R


----------



## streamstalker

Mr. Basskisser said:


> Yea, I've kind of turned into a lurker. Maybe I'll chime in a little more often.


You and Mrs. Basskisser used to post some nice fish on here. I don't know if you remember, but we met on the Darby about 6-7 years ago.


----------



## shwookie

1. Go to lure
2. Back up go to lure
3. Catch anything so I don't get skunked lure


----------



## StuckAtHome

Brock! Nice to see you back, good talking to you the other day. Might not be able to make it this week, got the virus going around, that's all you and the boy need, lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666

All I'm sayin is that I probably covered the holiday bonuses at Worden's this year...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie

StuckAtHome said:


> Brock! Nice to see you back, good talking to you the other day. Might not be able to make it this week, got the virus going around, that's all you and the boy need, lol.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah no worries. Just give me a call sometime.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

streamstalker said:


> You and Mrs. Basskisser used to post some nice fish on here. I don't know if you remember, but we met on the Darby about 6-7 years ago.


Sure do, that was a good buzzbait day. The spot you floated by me was what I call the catfish hole. I have my own names all through that stretch. Haven't been down there in a looong time.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Mrs. Basskisser hasnt caught a big enuff smallmouth to post on OGF in years 

or at least she hasnt let Mr BK allow her a decent photo op. of one hahhahaaa


----------



## Bubbagon

Basskisser, Brock...old school coming out.

(Andyman)


----------



## fisherFL

1. 3" gulp minnows 
2. 2" or 3" Berkeley pumpkin seed grub
3. Strike king bitsy minnow crank


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Govbarney

Fisherfourlife said:


> 1. 3" gulp minnows
> 2. 2" or 3" Berkeley pumpkin seed grub
> 3. Strike king bitsy minnow crank
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How are people rigging those gulp minnows; Weightless, with a jig, Texas, Carolina....?

I had a little luck rigging them weightless last year.


----------



## Bad Bub

Govbarney said:


> How are people rigging those gulp minnows; Weightless, with a jig, Texas, Carolina....?
> 
> I had a little luck rigging them weightless last year.


Dropshot for me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Govbarney said:


> How are people rigging those gulp minnows; Weightless, with a jig, Texas, Carolina....?
> 
> I had a little luck rigging them weightless last year.


I have always rigged them just with a jig ( 1/16oz most of the time in the rivers depending on the current maybe a 1/8th )through the nose and up out the back, it works amazingly, smallies love them just a cast out then a slight twitch up and down of your rod all the way back and it looks just like a wounded minnow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PerchGuy

Here is a compilation of the responses so far.

Big Joshy Swaggin Craw
Big Joshy Swim, 2.75 pearl
Big Joshy swims
big joshy's
bitsy bug power grub trailer
Bitsy Bug tipped with Smallie Beaver--pumpkin, chartreuse laminate
Bitsy Bug with Zoom Super Chunk
Blue Fox Vibrax Bullet in black
Bomber 2A crawdad or firetiger
Bomber crankbaits....deep divers even if relatively shallow.....chartreuse and white.
buck tail jig white
buzz bait chartusse trailer White
buzzbait
buzzbait Black/dark blue
buzzbait Black
buzzbait White
buzzbait with squeaky blade - 1/8 oz black or white 
Craw Swimbait - Green Pumpkin
Flatrap - Clown
Fluke Pearl
Gary Yamamoto cut tail worm on finesse jig or Texas rigged with no weight
Grub
grub - 2" or 3" Berkeley pumpkin seed
grub 3" 
grub with twister tail(various colors) 5" 
Gulp leach
gulp minnows 3" 
Gulp rainbow shad
hair jig
Hair jigs
In line spinner with a crome body and red skirt
jerk bait
jerk bait
Jerkbait
Jig and Pig
jig head w/ white twister tail Pink
JigNPig or tube
Jitterbug Black
Joe's flies
joes fly
johnson sprite spoon with the little red plastic thing on the back
Jointed Rapala
Jointed rapala 
Keitech Easy Shiner
Keitech Swing Impact
Keitech Swing Impact Fat
KVD rodent
Mepps Aglia #3 rainbow blade with squirrel tail dressing or the same size Mepps Streamer in the emerald shiner pattern
Mepps Algia 1/6 with brown trout painted blade.
Mepps Black Fury
Mini buzz bait char & white or just white
minnow plug
Minnow Swimbait - Chartreuse
Norman tiny n crank white & gray with glitter
pop r
popper White bellied
pop-r
pop-r
pop-R
Pop-R
Pop-R, with O-Ring attached to eye so I can "walk the dog"
Powerworm texas rigged (purple or brown)
Rapala floating minnow, in the original black and silver color. Warmer the water bigger the bait.
Rapala jointed minnow
rapala J-SR
Rapala minnow
Rapala original minnow
Rapala Skitterpop - frog or black and silver
Rapala x-rap (2 hook)
Rapala Xrap Sz 8 in clown
Rattle-tot for trolling
rebel craw
Rebel craw
Rebel Craw
rebel craw
Rebel craw
Rebel craw
Rebel Craw
Rebel Craw
Rebel craw
Rebel Craw 
Rebel Craw - red
rebel craw cranked slow
Rebel Crawfish. (Natural color and Brown/Orange color)
Rebel crick hopper
Rebel floating hellgrammite*
Rebel minnow
Rebel Minnow, both sizes (Blue and Chrome)
rebel wee craw
Rebel Wee Craw
Rebel wee craw.
Rebel Wee Crawfish. (Same as above)
rooster tail white
scrounger w/ plastic jerk bait trailer
senko
senko
Senko
senko - Black 4 inch
Senko 5" 
senko or yum worm in baby bass - green pumpkin or watermelon, and green pumpkin with chartreuse tip, wacky rigged.
Shad rap
shallow rapala-black-silver Small
Shallow Shad Rap (ssr5)
Skitter pop black & silver or gold
small bomber
Small floating rapala
Spinner Bait Small White
spinner bait White
Spinner bait, Terminator
spinner paired with a 3" gulp minnow (smelt)
spinnerbait
spinnerbait Black
spinnerbait Chartreuse
Spinnerbait White
spinnerbait White
spinnerbait White
Ssr7
Storm Chug Bug
Strike King Bitsy bug jig w/ craw trailer
Strike King Bitsy Minnow (Shad)
Strike king bitsy minnow cran
stupid tube
super Fluke Pearl
Suspending jerkbait
suspending minnow jerk bait
TD minnow jerk bait
top water frog 
tube
Tube 
tube 4"
tube Dark colored
tube jig
tube pumpkin Green
Tubes
Tubes of all sorts......watermelon with purple or red flakes is my favorite!
twister 3" white
twister tail in any hot/loud color 3" 
twister tail on 1/8 oz hook set up white
twister with 1/8oz long shank Gamakatsu jig head - 4" 
twister/swimbait, 1/8oz long shank jighead 3" white 
Warden's Rooster tail, 1/16 to 1/8*
Warrior Baits black buzzbait with gold blade and clacker. 30+ smallies during summer nights can't wait!
worm with white stripe 6" Purple
Yamamoto worm
YUM Craw Papi texas rigged or on a jig head
zara spook
zara spook puppy
Zoom Fluke Green Pumpkin


----------



## Deazl666

I put a small splitshot about a foot north of the hook, which was through the nose of the minnow. I had one great day with them and even hooked a gar. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lewis Wright

1. PB & J 3/8 oz jig w/ craw trailer

2. 3" brown with purple flake spider grub on a 3/8 oz wide gap football head

3. 4" Senko type worm wacky rigged pick any color


----------



## Big Joshy

Looks like the top color choices so far are brown and white.


----------



## BassBoss

Pearl super fluke, at my honey hole I've gotten my fare share of pigs 

Fire tiger rooster tail for raccoon creek

Black sinko. Not very often but when I do it works.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## britton1989

Zoom tube green pumkin
zoom fat albert green pumkin
rebel Pop R

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy

I know most of the responses have been from guys that fish the local creeks and rivers but two of the top 3 lures (my opinion) for Erie haven't been mentioned at all.

Spoons - Silver
Blade baits - silver/blue, gold/green


----------



## britton1989

Cmon lundy.. Give us the big secrets lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway

http://www.basspro.com/Arbogast-Buzz-Plug/product/1301030716022/

I cant wait to get this guy a go. I have a feeling mid-late summer this guys is going to do some topwater slaying!


----------



## streamstalker

USMC_Galloway said:


> http://www.basspro.com/Arbogast-Buzz-Plug/product/1301030716022/
> 
> I cant wait to get this guy a go. I have a feeling mid-late summer this guys is going to do some topwater slaying!


Larry, I have bought a lot of weird topwater buzz creatures in the dead of winter that have never produced anything but the occasional nip without a hookup. I organized all of my old tackle about a month ago, and rediscovered a few of them. It might be sweet, but I doubt it will surpass the jitterbug.


----------



## crittergitter

USMC_Galloway said:


> http://www.basspro.com/Arbogast-Buzz-Plug/product/1301030716022/
> 
> I cant wait to get this guy a go. I have a feeling mid-late summer this guys is going to do some topwater slaying!


I like the body style, but they should have used a smaller straight wing blade like you would find on a torpedo or pop r.


----------



## streamstalker

USMC_Galloway said:


> http://www.basspro.com/Arbogast-Buzz-Plug/product/1301030716022/
> 
> I cant wait to get this guy a go. I have a feeling mid-late summer this guys is going to do some topwater slaying!


Nothing like a buzzbait to get you dreaming of summer in the middle of winter. Now I supposed I'll have to buy this new gizmo...

Here are some of my past winter purchases:


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Those look like some homemade basement rigs lol, but if you arent going to use them .......... The Hobie should be on its way today or tomorrow!! The fleet is complete, at least for this year.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

1.Suspended jerk bait (yellow/green)
2.FireTiger crank
3.black buzzbait

But it really depends on time of year. As soon as the creek flow gets down Ill hit it with a tube and senkos.


----------



## firstflight111

The Tator Tot said:


> Whats a Rico all about? I don't think I've ever heard of it.


haha it's rick cluns pop r about 25 dollars


----------



## firstflight111

i have to say i fish different for smallies depends on where i am fishing 
at. rice lake in canada to dale hollow it all different styles 

up on rice lake i love my little bommer ,1/2oz white and char spinner bait ,rico 

erie depends on where i am at most of the time it's drop shot ,smithwick deep diving .and a 2 or 300 bandit in trans gold 

on berlin i love my simthwick's and big spinnerbait's 5in kalen grub 

on the river the rico, single willo whiite spinnrtbait .4 in power worm


----------



## smallieguy

Lucky craft 78 pointer.
6lb 13oz. I'm just sayin'


----------



## Joshb

1. strike king tubes 
2. drop shot
3.jerkbait


----------



## GABO

Wow I am really liking some of what I have seen here. Good lure choices and some I just can't live w out. I am, however, a little upset no one told me that these small mouth eat spinner baits. To me I use three lures mostly. And i have grown to love two of them thanks to listening to a guy years ago. But what I haven't seen here is a numbers lure vs a big fish lure. Big fish for me is a spinner  or a fluke.......... Bubba specials both lures.(Thank you for the education) Now if I am looking for numbers I will switch to a small crankbait not a rebel, or a small jig 2-3" tail. And if I'm looking for both I guess I gotta have a buzz on. Long rods soft casts and everything moving before it hits the water. U can give anyone u want the right tools and I they don't use them the right way u are just wasting your time.


----------



## striperfreak

Matzuo 0-2ft crank.
Black buzz
? There is one specific plastic bait that outfishes anything I have ever thrown. It is by far the best smallie bait I have used in 25 years of fishing the scioto and olentangy. I force myself to use other things. I believe it outfishes soft craws. The type has been mentioned here but not the specifics. If i were covering alot of water something else would be better, but where I fish I know where they are.
because of the love for a white spinnerbait I have learned alot of you have for smallies I have tested this out last year and was suprised how well it works, especially when covering water. I still need to figure out what size and brand works best, I usually get the 1/8 oz ones and they dont hold up well.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

1. Rebel craw
2. In line spinners
3. Tubes

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass

Net baits tiny Alabama paca craw
Rapala original jointed minnow twitching on top
Kalins lunker grubs chartreuse hologram or smokin glitter hologram 1/16 th oz jig


----------



## BuckIfan09

My favorite 3 smallie lures:
1. Yum Dingers - Darker colors, prefer blue, on a offset plastic worm hook.
2. Big Joshy Chartreuse colored 3.25" swim bait.
3. Whistler Jig with a nightcrawler or leach. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Govbarney

BuckIfan09 said:


> My favorite 3 smallie lures:
> 1. Yum Dingers - Darker colors, prefer blue, on a offset plastic worm hook.
> 2. Big Joshy Chartreuse colored 3.25" swim bait.
> 3. Whistler Jig with a nightcrawler or leach.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How do you fish the whistler jig?


----------



## BuckIfan09

Govbarney said:


> How do you fish the whistler jig?


You can use the whistler jig like any other jig. You can jig them or throw them out and drag them along the open water at the bottom. I've caught my largest smallies by throwing them out and reeling them in slowly along the bottom. Typically I do this during the summer months when fish go deep meaning 20 to 30 fow. It is a blast when they hit because they fight like hell and that far down you feel like it took an hour to get it up. Mind you, there are a lot of other fish that will hit this. Typically, cats and a lot of blue gills.


----------



## austie

jig with a curly tail grub
white/chartreuse spinner bait


----------



## dstiner86

So this thread has gotten me to go out and purchase a rebel craw.. I seen them mentioned a lot so gonna give them a try..hopefully its 5 bucks well spent lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

